# backflow heheh



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

one of my installs watts 3" 757..

be nice.. jacks were temp.. windows were covered


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice joints, ya just can't beat copper

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## B.P. repairer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hey*

Nice job . But I don't think I've seen water meters installed vertical . Do they work like that ? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

very nice, clean 3" joints. 

Good job for sure. 

was this a timed shut down? I notice its commercial, how long were you able to keep the water off?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

B.P. repairer said:


> Nice job . But I don't think I've seen water meters installed vertical . Do they work like that ? :laughing::laughing:


 I install 'Deduct-o-Meters' vertically all the time.

I've never had a complaint or warranty issue with any of the installations.


----------



## jimmyb21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good & those are nice joints for 3". Bizzy, typically when we do installs like these, we'll plumb everything & then return for the shut down & tie-ins. Don't know the circumstances here though


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

it was planned... old piping was all galv and was in small room u can see were the wall was and the door.had to be all ripped out.. and new walls made . thats the only way i could install the backflow device.. i do alot of them for Apt buildings. thanks for the comments on my joints i take pride in em.. more pics of dif ones to come.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

here is another one i did .. cpl weeks ago.. commmerical unit. 
i gotta start getting before and afters.. yes i take pride in my work.
i love soldering i love a level.....:thumbup:
my apprentice did the hangers .... Didn't use a level...!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

evilcyrus said:


>


no hanger on exp tank?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice!

Good to see a strainer for a change.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks nice. I prefer black isolation tape over duct tape though. Just me.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

"i love soldering"

and it shows, great skills, you have something to be proud of there


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

nice work. i hate all thread and split ring clamps ,. they shake and loosen pretty quick. but looks good for now.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

B.P. repairer said:


> Nice job . But I don't think I've seen water meters installed vertical . Do they work like that ? :laughing::laughing:


Why wouldn't they if the flow is what spins the meter? Not taking a shot, I've never seen it either, but I'm curious why the concept wouldn't work horizontal or vertical.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

when that tank floods


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You gonna support that exp. tank?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> here is another one i did .. cpl weeks ago.. commmerical unit.
> i gotta start getting before and afters.. yes i take pride in my work.
> i love soldering i love a level.....:thumbup:
> my apprentice did the hangers .... Didn't use a level...!!


If my apprentice produces sloppy work, it's a result of his inexperience. If I take pictures of his sloppy work that I've walked away from, it's a result of MY laziness.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Copper joints look real clean. Good work......:thumbsup:


Did you tin the pipe before soldering? I tin the pipe fist if it's bigger size copper, i.e.: 3", 4", etc.


----------



## muleychaser (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice job you can definately tell when someone gives a crap about his work. My only question is in regards to the lack of dialectric flanges and the potential for electrolysis threading the cu mip into the companion flange. Dialectric flanges are very comparable cost wise and less chance for a leak with the threaded mip. Companion flanges 3 inch and bigger have caused me alot of greif in the past.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

muleychaser said:


> Nice job you can definately tell when someone gives a crap about his work. My only question is in regards to the lack of dialectric flanges and the potential for electrolysis threading the cu mip into the companion flange. Dialectric flanges are very comparable cost wise and less chance for a leak with the threaded mip. Companion flanges 3 inch and bigger have caused me alot of greif in the past.



I know but i dont order material for jobsites i just install it all boss does all ordering and if something is cheaper its the winner regardless:laughing:


----------

